# Steam "You have exceeded the number of allowed recovery attempts. Please try again later."



## Nyap (May 17, 2016)

So I wanted to log into steam but I haven't used it in a while and can't remember my password
I clicked on "I can't sign in" and continued from there
Then it told me that I need to wait for a code to be delivered to my email but I was impatient and stupidly clicked "resend email" multiple times. Now it says this:


> You have exceeded the number of allowed recovery attempts. Please try again later.


Is there anything I can do other than wait? and if not, how long do I have to wait for?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 17, 2016)

Unfortunately patience is key with Steam emails - depending on server load they can be delayed for minutes or even hours. I'd guess within 6-8 hours tops you can try again; you could also contact Steam support, but I don't know if they could help or how quickly they'd respond.


----------



## Minox (May 17, 2016)

You do exactly what it tells you to - you try again later. Either that or you contact Steam support, but that may end up taking much much longer and you might not even get a satisfactory solution.


----------



## Nyap (May 17, 2016)

I'll try contacting steam support, maybe i'll be lucky and they'll actually help for once and in a good amount of time
It's weird, because I have this one password floating around in my head that I have strong memories of being my steam password, yet it doesn't work when I try it


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 17, 2016)

Nyap said:


> So I wanted to log into steam but I haven't used it in a while and can't remember my password
> I clicked on "I can't sign in" and continued from there
> Then it told me that I need to wait for a code to be delivered to my email but I was impatient and stupidly clicked "resend email" multiple times. Now it says this:
> 
> Is there anything I can do other than wait? and if not, how long do I have to wait for?


You won't get the email any quicker by resending it multiple times. Just wait for the email to arrive.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (May 17, 2016)

Just wait a few hours. I know for a fact that the login limit (the max amount of failed attempts) causes you to be locked out for 30 minutes (that includes rebooting an already logged in session). I accidentically left my arm on the up key while watching YouTube and it somehow triggered ASF's mobile authenticator weirdness and I was locked out for 30 minutes. 

I guess that this is similar, unless they locked your account, in which case... good luck with Steam support because they're known for being a pain in the butt and use bots rather than humans to deal with issues which might cause your issue to be confused with something else. (Although if you ever used a credit card or paysafe card on Steam, verification is a breeze when they ask for it: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=2268-EAFZ-9762 .)


----------



## Nyap (May 17, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> You won't get the email any quicker by resending it multiple times. Just wait for the email to arrive.


i know that, just me being dumb xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hooray works now





now I just have to wait


----------



## Hells Malice (May 18, 2016)

You have to hack into the mainframe and steal their ram.


or just wait. I dunno why people see "please wait" and freak out. I mean you even know exactly why it said that.


----------

